# Dis-budded Buckling with Infection



## cjhubbs (May 19, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I posted earleir this week that I had taken my goats buckling to be disbudded and was worrying about apparent swolleness in their faces near their eyes. Well one of the bucklings appears to be okay but the other has blood and gree/yellow puss like substances oozing from where one of its horn buds were. I will attach some pictures to this page but was wondering what I should do for the buckling? He is acting a little tired right now but has been acting okay all day. We probably should bring him to the vet is my thinking but we have already had a few issues including this incident with this clinic in the past.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 19, 2013)

That is awful looking.  It is absolutely positively not supposed to look like that.

You will need to clean that with an antiseptic wound cleaner and treat with antibiotics.  

Clean wound area with Chlorhexodine.

 I think LA 200 you can get from Tractor supply or a farm store would be the best antibiotic

Let me ask one question.  How old was the buckling and how much horn had grown?  Did they have to actually remove some horn?  The horn grows down into the nasal passage, did it open into the nasal passage when they removed?

We had that happen one time.  We were not very good at disbudding at the time, hopefully we are better.  We had to get the vet re-do a couple when they had about 1 to 1-1/4" of horn.  Opened into a nasal passage one one side of one of them.  It got infected.  We took her to the vet school, and our vet met us there.  Sedated her so they could flush really well, and gave a shot of antibiotics and she was fine.  

If that is the case you will need to flush the nasal cavity with Chlorhexodine.

But yours looks worse, it is definitely infected.

You need to do this now.


----------



## sprocket (May 20, 2013)

Have you used this vet for disbudding before?  What method did they use to disbud?


----------



## rebelINny (May 20, 2013)

omg what a botch job!!! I disbud my own kids and they never ever look like that. Just a nice neat little circle around the horn. I would NOT go back to whoever did that! Definitely antibiotics and clean it thoroughly!!!


----------



## cjhubbs (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response. We cleaned the wound area last night and will run out and get some  LA 200 and Chlorhexodine in a few minutes. We ended up calling the vet and they said everything should be fine as long as we clean the wound out including all puss  and then to give him a dose of LA 200 as a precaution. The buckling was about a week and a half old when he was dis-budded.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 20, 2013)

Um, if he didn't have CDT... I would consider adding tetanus antitoxin to the mix. They tend to kick the disbudding wounds when they itch and that is a straight poo to wound round right there.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 20, 2013)

I have not used this vet before for dis-budding but we have for other things. They used a dis-budding iron.


----------



## sprocket (May 20, 2013)

cjhubbs said:
			
		

> I have not used this vet before for dis-budding but we have for other things. They used a dis-budding iron.


I asked because for an iron, it's an exceptionally bad job.  We do our own kids too, and like rebelINny said, they never ever look like that.  I feel so bad for your little fella and I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I would have dis-budded them myself but I had never seen it done and only had one preggo doe and it was cheaper to have the vet do it then by the supplies. The thing that annoys me is that this clinic specializes in livestock particularly goats and the owner of the clinic has his own herd which are very well cared for. However it was a different Dr. whom dis-budded our goats. I guess I will either buy the disbudding iron myself or ask for Dr. Simon to dis-bud next year. At least the buckling is acting normal, he was prancing around the pen earlier and eating browse which was really cute .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 20, 2013)

We dont disbud,  but I would have chosen Procain G shots twice a day for an infection and cover the skin with neomycin ointment.  Honestly, if you called the same vet, they may be trying to cover themselves and not make it sound serious. But to me it looks very infected.  
I would give more than one LA 200 shot, Maybe 1 shot every other day for 3 treatments and keep pointing antibiotics on the open sores.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2013)

That was a botched job.  This is what it is supposed to look like.  This is a buckling that' why you see the two burns in the figure 8







I've never seen anything like that.

I wish you were closer.  I would volunteer to do all of your disbudding going forward.


----------



## babsbag (May 20, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We dont disbud,  but I would have chosen Procain G shots twice a day for an infection and cover the skin with neomycin ointment.  Honestly, if you called the same vet, they may be trying to cover themselves and not make it sound serious. But to me it looks very infected.
> I would give more than one LA 200 shot, Maybe 1 shot every other day for 3 treatments and keep pointing antibiotics on the open sores.


x2

IMO 1 dose of LA200 as a precaution isn't going to do the deal. I would go at least the 3 doses every other day and not sure that LA 200 would be my choice either. I had a buck that we had to have a re-do on his horns at 6 months and it did open into the sinus cavity and did get infected. I poured an antibiotic liquid down into his sinus cavity and changed a bandage every day for about a month. It was awful.

A good way I found to bandage a head is to use a panty liner pad with the sticky on the back and then attach a long piece of gauze to the sticky part of the pad, put the pad on their head and tie the gauze under thier chin. Then I wrapped it all with cling. Those ears get in the way. 

I would keep a close eye on this being that it is so close to his brain. Even the one that isn't GROSS doesn't look normal. And I would do the tetanus anti-toxin too (not the vaccine- the anti-toxin is for treating after a wound). You don't want to mess around with that.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 20, 2013)

I will have my mom get the tetanus anti-toxin while she is out.  Thanks for the heads up on the liner and gauze. I don't know if you can tell but the vet told me that its normal for the horn buds to fall off once they  are burned, which they did, is this actually supposed to happen? Okay so my mom said she got the LA-200, she mentioned something about it potentially causing scours, do you think I should give the buckling some probios along with it for three days straight. Should I give the other buckling a dose of the anti toxin along with the sick buckling, and how often should I for the sick one?


----------



## babsbag (May 20, 2013)

I would give the tetanus to both of them. When I had goats on LA200 I did shots every other day for 6 days, so three injections. I have not seen scours with it. I think you only need to give the anti-toxin 1 time and we gave 1.5 cc to a baby before disbudding (we don't usually do that, I have a friend that always does ). Is the buckling's dam vaccinated?   If the dam isn't vaccinated I would repeat the anti-toxin in 10 days. He gets his first CDT vaccine at 3-4 weeks.

How old is your buckling? Baby goats don't have a functioning rumen and I am not sure when it starts to function so I am not sure about probiotics for a very young goat. 

As far as the horn buds falling off, yes they do. But the don't look like yours. You typically just see a scab, no ooze, no smell, no puffiness. Sometimes they will bleed a tiny bit as the scab falls off, or they head butt another goat. When mine are burned she does the ring and then uses the side of the tip to cauterize or kill the horn bud. With bucklings you have to do two burns or watch them and do them again in a few weeks. My last bucking we did 3 times. If you are going to wether the kid his horms won't be quite so determined to grow.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 20, 2013)

So we winded up bringing the buckling to another vet that was literally 2 1/2 miles away that we never knew cared for livestock ( more options ). Anyways, the buckling has a fever of 104 deg. and had a raging infection. The Dr. gave me some I.V fluids to give to him daily as long as his temps are up (it includes vitamin B complex), 3 doses of L.A 200 free of charge, dosage for the penacillan and great tips, she also promised to check in daily until he is better . So  but I think the little guy should be on his way to recovery and we may be on our way to a new and much closer live stock vet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2013)

cjhubbs said:
			
		

> So we winded up bringing the buckling to another vet that was literally 2 1/2 miles away that we never knew cared for livestock ( more options ). Anyways, the buckling has a fever of 104 deg. and had a raging infection. The Dr. gave me some I.V fluids to give to him daily as long as his temps are up (it includes vitamin B complex), 3 doses of L.A 200 free of charge, dosage for the penacillan and great tips, she also promised to check in daily until he is better . So  but I think the little guy should be on his way to recovery and we may be on our way to a new and much closer live stock vet.


That's great news.
I know that when we had our experience with an infection in a sinus cavity and we took ours to the vet school at N.C. State University, they administered LA 200.

I'm glad he's on the road to recovery, and you have a new vet.

Is he a Sannen?


----------



## babsbag (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like you found a competent vet. It doesn't take much to recognize an infection. I would sure let the other vet know what has happened. And take pictures. 

Hope he makes a quick recovery for you. I am glad you took him in.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 21, 2013)

Yeah so am I. I also learned how to not put in a sub Q injection and use an IV earlier when I winded up giving the poor buckling a bubble of fluids on his back. Luckily it subsided but I still feel bad. Yeah so I guess thats what happens when an IV hasn't fully peirced through the skin and the dripper piece is on to high :/. Anyways I will try to get some more pictures of him today because he actually is starting to  look better. Oh and yes he is a Saanen.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2013)

cjhubbs said:
			
		

> Yeah so am I. I also learned how to not put in a sub Q injection and use an IV earlier when I winded up giving the poor buckling a bubble of fluids on his back. Luckily it subsided but I still feel bad. Yeah so I guess thats what happens when an IV hasn't fully peirced through the skin and the dripper piece is on to high :/. Anyways I will try to get some more pictures of him today because he actually is starting to  look better. Oh and yes he is a Saanen.


If giving the IV sub Q, it will make a big bubble of fluid that is normal, you can take it out and make a bubble in another location.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 21, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cjhubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bubble is what you want. You let them build up a big bubble of fluid and then they slowly absorb it.  

 In many areas only a vet can start an IV but anybody can give an injection. So you "inject" the IV sub Q and give them a camel back to absorb.


----------



## cjhubbs (May 27, 2013)

Okay here are some more pictures as promised. Sorry they took so long to be put up, last week was crazy and we just got back from a mini 4 day vacation to Montreal. 






I will try to get more pictures tomorrow but anyways I am glad to say that it appears my cute little guy is going to be fine .


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 27, 2013)

I'm so glad.  I was really worried when you put your OP on here.  That infection looked nasty.

He's a cute little fellow


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (May 28, 2013)

Hugs to that little guy!  That looked painful!  Glad to hear he is on the mend!


----------

